# Tips for doing makeup on a bride



## Sushi_Flower (Nov 6, 2008)

Not just makeup tips but everything to do with the process.
Dealing with the client in regards to good communication, dealing with OTT fussy bride-zillas and crazy requests, making sure you get a good work space where they are, and yes most importantly makeup tips aswell as bridal makeup is different to other makeup in my opinion.


My tip is to keep a good face exfoliater that you trust and ask them to use it before you apply makeup, especially if they're not very skincare savvy and don't exfoliate - makeup goes on terribly if someone hasn't exfoliated beforehand, even if they look like they've got good skin, and will ruin the whole look.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Nov 6, 2008)

It might sound obvious, but plan ahead and pack your kit the night before. I've heard so many, "I couldn't find this certain lipstick/ blush/ eyeshadow she wanted" etc etc which seems a little daft if you've left it all to the last minute. Check your kit again before you set off.


----------



## little_angel (Nov 9, 2008)

one of the smarter things i've started doing along the way is charge for the trial, but tell them if they book it goes towards their total. that way, if they decide not to book, you haven't done a full face for nothing. i haven't had anyone have a problem with this policy since i've started doing it!

also, i keep a really good relationship with the photographers in town, so i can ask them for a headshot of the bride (with her permission of course) for my portfolio so i don't have to use snapshots.


----------

